# MEGAN RACING HEADERS FOR SALE



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

I am selling a brand new set of Megan Racing Headers for any 2002-2006 Nissan Altima (SE, SL, SE-R) Personally, I have an SE-R, and I have already gone thru a test fit of these headers and they are amazing.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Post it in the Classifieds section...


----------

